

Ask HN: What's the best way for outsiders to get a startup team together? - bwasser

I'm relatively young and of the writing, editing, and political vocations. That said, I also have a big interest in social computing. I'd love to do things for myself, but I recognize my limitations. I have a few startup ideas that I think could be very successful if handled correctly. Unfortunately, I need engineers and I don't know how to get them. As a student, it doesn't make sense to try to hire people, and I'm fine with having equal shares; I just don't know where to find people who are skilled, trustworthy, and motivated. Are there some forums or something that I'm missing out on? Are the established startup communities too hard to penetrate by people outside the industry?
======
bullseye
I cannot stress this enough... do not go into a partnership with someone that
you barely know. You can't gauge someone's work ethic, business ethic, or
personal history, based on a few forum posts. Case in point... I have an
acquaintance who formed a partnership with someone they barely knew. The other
party ultimately contributed very little, yet when this acquaintance tried to
dissolve the partnership and move on, they ended up with some minor legal
issues.

Instead, network with people that are in your local area and form friendships
with people that have a skill set that you are interested in. Spend time
discussing topics other than business to see if you can even stand to be
around them. It make take a while, but be patient. Treat it like marriage,
because partnership breakups can sometimes be nastier than a divorce!

------
moxy
Have you seen this? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=485813>

